# Papers for MoccaMaster



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

I'm about to buy some Filtropa #4 for the MoccaMaster KGBT, but I'd like to know if there's any other suggestions that people prefer in 2020? Would the MoccaMaster-branded papers be identical to Filtropa?

Cheers.


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

I usually use the filtropia ones but I just bought some Moccamaster papers to try. Will report back. I hope they have a slightly faster flow or are slightly larger- sometimes I find the moccamaster comes close to overflowing the paper when brewing a full 1.2l batch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne. (Nov 23, 2020)

Please report back your findings. I've been using Filtropia unbleached since I got into brew coffee, never really thought too much about the impact on flavour!


----------



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

DanB said:


> I usually use the filtropia ones but I just bought some Moccamaster papers to try. Will report back. I hope they have a slightly faster flow or are slightly larger- sometimes I find the moccamaster comes close to overflowing the paper when brewing a full 1.2l batch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've created a database to track several variables, as I'm using my KBGT as steep-and-release for small batches of 350ml. One of the metrics I'm measuring is the release duration, although I didn't measure it with the first two MoccaMaster papers, but I still have one left that I'll use soon to compare it against the Filtropa ones.



Wayne. said:


> Please report back your findings. I've been using Filtropia unbleached since I got into brew coffee, never really thought too much about the impact on flavour!


 There are several tests about it, it all depends if you rinse your paper or not.

one of tests I want to do in the future is Filtropa vs MoccaMaster vs Melitta papers


----------



## Wayne. (Nov 23, 2020)

javmc said:


> I've created a database to track several variables, as I'm using my KBGT as steep-and-release for small batches of 350ml. One of the metrics I'm measuring is the release duration, although I didn't measure it with the first two MoccaMaster papers, but I still have one left that I'll use soon to compare it against the Filtropa ones.
> 
> There are several tests about it, it all depends if you rinse your paper or not.
> 
> one of tests I want to do in the future is Filtropa vs MoccaMaster vs Melitta papers


 Thanks - I'll check them out before I order again. Still have just over a hundred in stock.

As for rinsing I usually run around 250ml of water through the Moccamaster and let it sit in cone until the paper is wet before emptying into the hub (and subsequently the sink) before brewing up. At the time I was looking in to it this seemed to get rid of most paper flavour and also warms the system up.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you using larger brews or looking for a reasonable flow rate the unbleached Melitta Intense size 4 from that well known internet retailer here (ignore the description of white, the intense ones are definitely not) make a reasonable substitute for Moccamaster own or filtropia. The melitta is our current go to for full (right up to lip with water) brews and will stand a stir as you get down to the 2 cup level without clogging which both Mocca and filtropia will. They have a slightly more "flowy" band about half way up that seems to assist with this and as we use BWT filtered water (tapped off from inline bestmax feeding L2) and a lower ratio of 50g/L these seem to bring out the best of florals / fruit at one end of the roast spectrum & choc / nuts at the other.

As mentioned above by others giving the paper a good soaking helps to remove any paper taste you tend to notice more with unbleached and preheats the machine as well.

John

p.s. Filtropia white used to be my go to for smaller brews (750ml!) having also tried the Mocca ones finding little discernable difference in flavour between them


----------



## Wayne. (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks, I'll check out the Filtropia White next time around. Maybe a silly question, but are they fine to be chucked in the food waste if they're bleached?

my brew sizes are usually 500ml. 750ml would be a "large" batch for me these days!


----------



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

I've done some tests comparing the Filtropa #4 and MoccaMaster #4 papers. Both were used with my KBGT with the following parameters:

- 250ml to rinse the papers

- 350ml of liquid for brewing

- 23g of freshly ground coffee. Same coffee from the same batch ground by the same grinder using the same setting

- 45 seconds of bloom time

- 3 minutes of steep time

Filtropa #4:

- Time to drain 250ml: 0:00:26:47

- Time to filter 350ml through the grounds: 0:02:26

MoccaMaster #4:

- Time to drain 250ml: 0:00:20:19

- Time to filter 350ml through the grounds: 0:01:19

As a note, the coffee filtered through the Filtropa papers tasted slightly different, more than likely due to the increased contact time during the release process. Also the Filtropa seems much thicker when you have both in the hand. At a guess I'd say it's like 50% thicker paper.

Once I finish with these 2 boxes of Filtropa I'll more than likely give the Melitta ones a try.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Both tasted good though?

I'm a bit confused, you say you have a Moccamaster but you talk about steep time?


----------



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Both tasted good though?
> 
> I'm a bit confused, you say you have a Moccamaster but you talk about steep time?


 Both tasted good.

Yes, I use a steep-and-release technique for batches under 500m, like you would do with the Hario Switch, to ensure that coffee is properly extracted. I don't do that with bigger batches, as it's not required.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

javmc said:


> Both tasted good.
> 
> Yes, I use a steep-and-release technique for batches under 500m, like you would do with the Hario Switch, to ensure that coffee is properly extracted. I don't do that with bigger batches, as it's not required.


 OK I see, makes sense for smaller batches in the MM, but for manual brewers like Switch/Clever/Bonavita Immersion it doesn't extract any more/properly than drip.


----------

